# Did you have loving parents as a kid?



## AmspHillips (Sep 22, 2020)

Yes I did


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

I had a very loving father. My mother, not so much.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Compared to their parents I believe my parents both believed that they were.

My parents didn’t do a bad job but there are reasons I turned out so independent.


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

My mother is more than my father. I could talk to her more. But I think once my dad had grandkids, he became more loving to them in his older age. He's just that typical European that wasn't like that.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

My mom did love me in her way. I observed and felt and learned about real love from my grandparents.

Never knew my dad.


----------



## BootsAndJeans (3 mo ago)

No. I had psychotic parents as a kid and now psychotic and needy.


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

Nope, not particularly. Didn't hug much as I remember. Never heard I love you. Raised us, beat us into submission, shot us out the door as adults quick as possible. End of story.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

My mother, yes...my dad, not really. He showed his love through buying me things. He was either emotionally unavailable, or emotionally abusive. A few years ago, he apologized for all of it, and we are in a much better place now.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Huh? I have no idea. We've lived our own lives since I was a teenager, see them more as extended family than immediate family.


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

No


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

My parents were very strict, but tried to do the right thing. Me, my sister and my bother all rebelled and put them through hell.
As time went by, we began to understand they
Did love us and did the best they could, although
They screwed up a lot. Its not an easy thing being a parent.


----------



## Corgi Mum (10 mo ago)

No. They were alcoholics, I was an accidental (and unwanted) pregnancy, and it just went downhill from there.


----------



## Teacherwifemom (5 mo ago)

Yes, both. Loving, affectionate and completely family oriented.


----------



## BootsAndJeans (3 mo ago)

Teacherwifemom said:


> Yes, both. Loving, affectionate and completely family oriented.


You are truly lucky and blessed.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Both my parents were very responsible and make sure the family had what it needed. My mother was not at all huggy. My dad was more so. My mother came from a family where there were 13 kids and it definitely is why she was like she was. But she was immaculate about doing what she was supposed to do and I count actions as love. And I truly think her for letting me be as autonomous and independent as I was as a child. That was also a product for growing out in the middle of nowhere with 13 others and I'm sure her parents didn't have time to worry about each and every one of them out in the country and just figured whatever it was they would live through it and that's pretty much how she was. And that turned out to be a great gift to me.

My dad also was good about not expecting me to be the little lady and letting me be who I was. 

My mother was too critical as just sort of a habit. My dad had some what seemed like uncontrollable rage problems at times and had porn in the house. 

Nobody's perfect. I know they were both ethical about the responsibilities towards their kids and that is worth a lot.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Yes. my parents were great. Good parents and a great example of what a marriage should be.
My wife's parents were like that also.


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Not exactly. I know they loved me & provided for me but they were not demonstrative. I got more negative attention then positive attention. Rather than a pat on the back when I scored a 95% on the test, I was berated for not getting a 100%. My father would only tell me he loved me, at 2 - 3 a.m. when he & my mom got home from the bar, woke me up & barged into my room to babble drunkenly at me. It wasn't fun or welcome, especially when I had school the next morning. 

In college I first encountered families that hugged & kissed hello & good-bye & said "I love you". I decided I wanted that, so I started doing it. At first my family thought I was odd. People didn't hug me back. They stood there stiffly. After a few years, they finally figured it out & reciprocated.


----------

